

Common Misconceptions About Inheritance in JavaScript - ericelliott
https://medium.com/javascript-scene/common-misconceptions-about-inheritance-in-javascript-d5d9bab29b0a

======
jack9
A few bits of misinformation.

> Is There a Big Performance Difference Between Classical and Prototypal
> Inheritance?

Yes (but not the way the writer is trying to imply). Performance as a metric
of code production per dollar spent. The amount of time and effort traded for
prototypical models that are trying to mimic classical models, is a nontrivial
penalty to this day.

> Isn’t Classical Inheritance More Idiomatic than Prototypal Inheritance?

Saying that javascript prototypical inheritance is just as idiomatic (or more)
than a classical inheritance that JS doesn't support natively, is
disingenuous. Putting a gigantic NO... in the article, doesn't change the fact
that classes are the idiomatic way to do inheritance (ie CLASSICAL) and
javascript was not designed to use that.

> Prototypal OO is simpler, more flexible, and a lot less error prone.

Dropped without the slightest bit of proof.

At least he shills his products at the end for proper perspective.

